

I/O Ventures VC Paul Bragiel Goes On Hiatus To Train For The Winter Olympics - jbaudanza
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/20/bragiel-sochi-olympics/

======
RandallBrown
During the London Olympics my friend and I investigated doing something like
this. We were thinking more about curling, though.

------
scabadone
This guy has a ridiculous beard. I want to see him make it just to see an
athlete look like that.

~~~
jbaudanza
Paul's beard is legendary. Here's a link from Ke$ha's blog:

[http://putyourbeardinmymouth.tumblr.com/post/14184840145/uhh...](http://putyourbeardinmymouth.tumblr.com/post/14184840145/uhhh-
not-really-sure-whats-going-on-here-but-i)

